# eye problems!!!!



## cholula (Sep 4, 2011)

yesterday i noticed on my 6 month old red tegu's eye a slight opaque white discoloration that kinda looked like the eye lid but upon closer inspection it seems as though its some sort of infection? i have her in eco earth and i am worried it is to blame... has anyone had this problem/any idea what to do? i read something about using eyedrops for contacts on it?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 4, 2011)

_It's nictitating membrane looks a little irritated and may not be retracting. There could be something in there, it could have been scratched, poked and or gotten irritated some how. A Vet visit may be in order to make sure there's not something else going on. 

How long has this been going on and give a run down of it's enclosure? Lights, temps, decorations, humidity more info is needed._


----------



## cholula (Sep 4, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _It's nictitating membrane looks a little irritated and may not be retracting. There could be something in there, it could have been scratched, poked and or gotten irritated some how. A Vet visit may be in order to make sure there's not something else going on.
> 
> How long has this been going on and give a run down of it's enclosure? Lights, temps, decorations, humidity more info is needed._



i noticed it last night when i was feeding him. its a pretty stark 40 breeder, a pine wine box, and a ceramic water dish and about 2 inches on eco earth. the basking temp reaches 92 and the cool end about 78. the humidity is 70% roughly. 10.0 florecesnt uv light and a 60 watt heat bulb.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 4, 2011)

Aww poor little cutie =0( 

I'm still new to tegus. . Wish I could help.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 4, 2011)

_The cool side temps need to be lower 75* or so no lower than 70 and the basking spot needs to be higher about 105*-110*. I don't know if the pine box has been sealed or not hopefully so. Since it's been said that pine can be toxic to reptiles. I haven't seen any definitive research and I have never used any thing pine with my reptiles so can't say one way or another. But if it is the high temps and humidity that tegus require will bring out those fumes.

What kind of fluorescent bulb are you using, does it emit UVA/B? Is it a coil bulb? _


----------



## cholula (Sep 5, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _The cool side temps need to be lower 75* or so no lower than 70 and the basking spot needs to be higher about 105*-110*. I don't know if the pine box has been sealed or not hopefully so. Since it's been said that pine can be toxic to reptiles. I haven't seen any definitive research and I have never used any thing pine with my reptiles so can't say one way or another. But if it is the high temps and humidity that tegus require will bring out those fumes.
> 
> What kind of fluorescent bulb are you using, does it emit UVA/B? Is it a coil bulb? _



its a uv a/b tube, not coil, i heard they are'nt too good for tegus. im gonna construct a new hide/basking spot outa non pine this afternoon that will be closer to the lamp so raise the basking spot temp. any idea how i should go about cleaning/flushing out w/e might be in his eye? i used to work at an expotics vet so i will see about picking up some ophthalmic cipro and anti inflamatory drops. id bring him in but it aint cheap plus its 5 hrs drive there and back plus hed have to stay in a way too small tank for 2 nights while im home, and i dont think that kind of stress would benefit him in any way.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 5, 2011)

_A Vet visit maybe the best thing unfortunately, to find out if it is actually infected, and or hasn't been scratched or anything. Especially before using ophthalmic antibiotics with out knowing if it's even needed. If for what ever reason a Vet visit is out of the question try giving him a warm bath to get some of the debris out and see if it changes.

Leave the water running a little so that it flushes on its own if he walks under it._


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 5, 2011)

i would stop using eco earth i had a problem with my lil red when i first got him i was using eco earth and it was getting in his eyes and it was making him puff his eyes out and they were gettin red similar to that. i noticed around the eye he or she had wet eco earth around the eye and it looked exactly the same wit mine. 

its also looks like he or she has some in his eye in the last pic


----------



## cholula (Sep 5, 2011)

yea i think the eco earth is to blame... will lowes/home depot cypress mulch be an ok substitute?


----------



## thomasjg23 (Sep 5, 2011)

That's all I use!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't get mine from home depo or lowes but if it dosent have anything else in it just cypress mulch it should alright for em


----------

